# Serpentine Wall Cincinnati



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I just did a scouting trip over to the Cincinnati Serpentine Wall area in Cincinnati. Normally there are NO FREE parking spaces alone the street in the day time. There were several spaces open this morning at 10 A.M. I intended to do some bank fishing over there in the future for catfish and maybe get a few skipjacks. You can use your KY. license on the wall and Public Landing area. Since there are limited bank access around downtown, give it a try.


----------

